# Most Important Cities in America



## WestVillage (Sep 24, 2008)

i was thinking and what are the most important cities in america?  i'm originally from california but we all know new york is the most important city in the country by far. 

what are the top 5 most important in the country?

new york being the most important, what are the next 4?
chicago, los angeles, dc, houston, boston, atlanta, philadelphia, etc? chicago or houston probably.  los angeles is more of a film city while houston is home to the 2nd most fortune 500 companies in the country after new york.  houston also is home to nasa and is into the oil industry.

sorry if this thread seems dumb... i've just been pondering on various things today.  a boring day at work.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 24, 2008)

The most important city in the USA is _obviously_, St Louis, Missouri, home to Anheuser-Busch Company, makers of Budweiser.
Ponder that.


----------



## miniman (Sep 24, 2008)

Seattle - Boeing's home as they fly the world.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 24, 2008)

I think each city brings something.

there is no real ranking of importance.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 24, 2008)

pacanis said:


> The most important city in the USA is _obviously_, St Louis, Missouri, home to Anheuser-Busch Company, makers of Budweiser.
> Ponder that.


 
not any more. Anheuser Busch was just sold to InBev, a Belgian company!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 24, 2008)

They didn't even tell me!
Nice loyalty


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 24, 2008)

The answer to that depends a lot on what your criteria is. Let's look at the fastest growing cities.

1 Los Angeles, CA
2 New York, NY
3 San Antonio, TX
4 Phoenix, AZ
Houston, TX

How about money?

The wealthiest cities in America according to _Bizjournals_: 
1. Arlington VA
2. Thousand Oaks CA
3. Naperville IL
4. Alexandria VA
5. Stamford CT
Is crime an issue? 

Safest Cities 
Newton, MA
Clarkstown, NY
Amherst, NY
Mission Viejo, CA
Brick Toenship, NJ


Money Magazine says these are the best places to live:

Plentiful jobs, excellent schools, affordable housing - America's best small cities have all that and more. See the top 100 best places to live - including detailed city profiles, homes for sale and million-dollar homes. 

1. Plymouth, MN 
2. Fort Collins, CO
3. Naperville, IL
4. Irvine, CA
5. Franklin Township, NJ


You see, it really depends on how you look at it. 

AC


----------



## vyapti (Sep 24, 2008)

Or Greenest Cities:

1. Portland, Or
2. San Francisco, Ca
3. Boston, Ma
4. Oakland, Ca
5. Eugene, Or


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2008)

or food from practically every nation on this planet:

Los Angeles


----------



## WestVillage (Sep 24, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> The answer to that depends a lot on what your criteria is. Let's look at the fastest growing cities.
> 
> 1 Los Angeles, CA
> 2 New York, NY
> ...


 
actually, the census reported that dallas and atlanta are america's new fastest growing cities percentage-wise, while new york city is gaining the most population per year in the country.  san


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2008)

WestVillage said:


> actually, the census reported that dallas and atlanta are america's new fastest growing cities percentage-wise, while new york city is gaining the most population per year in the country.  san



Actually, census stats aside, if you count the illegals coming in every day, Los Angeles may very well be at the top.


----------



## WestVillage (Sep 24, 2008)

roadfix said:


> or food from practically every nation on this planet:
> 
> Los Angeles


 
new york for sure tops that list.  i read that new york is the most diverse city in the world, toronto is 2nd, and london is 3rd.  toronto surprised me, but after i read on it began to make sense.  canada is a major immigrant landing spot, especially toronto due to the proximity to the new york border, niagara falls.  canada is also very lenient on immigration, they're not as strict as america is.  london is self-explanatory, it's close to many other countries.

los angeles is also a diverse city, but after you look it up, it's not all that diverse.  it may have a large immigrant poulation, but 46.5% of the los angeles population is hispanic.  i mean in new york, toronto, london, and chicago it's more evenly laid out.


----------



## WestVillage (Sep 24, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Actually, census stats aside, if you count the illegals coming in every day, Los Angeles may very well be at the top.


 
there are illegals in every city though. chicago is said to have one of the largest illegal populations. but i wouldn't doubt if los angeles had the most although percentage-wise i think vegas may beat it out. or el paso or something. possibly miami.  ah who knows.

i hear that we may be building a big wall along the mexican border though... does anybody know what that's about?  it makes no sense.  i mean if you're in tijuana or something and there's a wall blocking your entrance into america, couldn't you just go to the beach, swim out 3 feet, and go around the wall that way?  i mean seriously?  if the wall does go up, they'll just do what cubans do to get to america but they won't have to go a hundred miles, it could just be a 10 second swim.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2008)

WestVillage said:


> new york for sure tops that list.  i read that new york is the most diverse city in the world, toronto is 2nd, and london is 3rd.  toronto surprised me, but after i read on it began to make sense.  canada is a major immigrant landing spot, especially toronto due to the proximity to the new york border, niagara falls.  canada is also very lenient on immigration, they're not as strict as america is.  london is self-explanatory, it's close to many other countries.
> 
> los angeles is also a diverse city, but after you look it up, it's not all that diverse.  it may have a large immigrant poulation, but 46.5% of the los angeles population is hispanic.  i mean in new york, toronto, london, and chicago it's more evenly laid out.



I agree.


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 24, 2008)

Roadfix - New York can do as well or better in that area. Just my opiinion.

West village - More proof that anything can be spun anyway desired. That is NOT to say that I am defending the numbers that I posted. Just a few quick searches.

I would like to live in Mississippi or Louisianna. My living is in NYC, so I'm here. I do love the city, though.

AC


----------



## NAchef (Sep 24, 2008)

Tooele Utah cause I live there (Dont ask why) and because they store 42% of the nation's chemical weapon there.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2008)

Fort Knox for the win!


----------



## vyapti (Sep 24, 2008)

NAchef said:


> Tooele Utah cause I live there (Dont ask why) and because they store 42% of the nation's chemical weapon there.


Wouldn't that make it most important city to avoid? =D


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2008)

The most important city in America is Vista, California because our grandkids are there!

I have to admit I loved NYC!  Didn't like the prices though.  We spent more on one night's hotel room than our monthly house payments.  Of course we could have found cheaper, farther out, but ours wasn't the most expensive, by far.  You have to make good money to live in NYC!

Barbara


----------



## NAchef (Sep 24, 2008)

vyapti said:


> Wouldn't that make it most important city to avoid? =D


 
Thats what I have been telling my wife. Hopefully we will move next year.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2008)

NAchef said:


> Thats what I have been telling my wife. Hopefully we will move next year.


Three Mile Island here we come?  

Barbara


----------



## The Z (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd like to nominate fabulous Las Vegas, Nevada as one of the most important cities in America.  C'mon now.  Be honest.  Anybody can name the top cities by population, art, culture, ethnic mix, proximity to beaches, etc...  What makes a city truly _IMPORTANT_?  Could it be its place in the consciousness of the culture?  Few cities have actual slogans associated with them that are known by virtually the entire population... and I'm not talking about nicknames per se.  

New York - 'The Big Apple' (nickname) - 'The City That Never Sleeps' (slogan)
Chicago - 'The Windy City' (nickname) - uhhhhhh (can't think of their slogan)
Las Vegas - 'Sin City' (nickname) - 'What Happens in Vegas....' (slogan)

Search yourself.  You know the truth.  Vote with your heart.  Vote Las Vegas as THE most _IMPORTANT_ city in America.


----------



## qmax (Sep 24, 2008)

The Z said:


> I'd like to nominate fabulous Las Vegas, Nevada as one of the most important cities in America.  C'mon now.  Be honest.  Anybody can name the top cities by population, art, culture, ethnic mix, proximity to beaches, etc...  What makes a city truly _IMPORTANT_?  Could it be its place in the consciousness of the culture?  Few cities have actual slogans associated with them that are known by virtually the entire population... and I'm not talking about nicknames per se.
> 
> New York - 'The Big Apple' (nickname) - 'The City That Never Sleeps' (slogan)
> Chicago - 'The Windy City' (nickname) - uhhhhhh (can't think of their slogan)
> ...



Having been to Las Vegas many times (wife's family lives there), the only thing that appeals to me about the place is that it has more great restaurants per capita than just about anywhere.  Other than that, I think it is the cheesiest place on the planet.  I do not care for the place at all.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 24, 2008)

The one we each call home.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 24, 2008)

For the next few days....Washington DC


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 24, 2008)

pdswife - you must be an interestng person to know. You have nailed it. Using that thinking, then the other ones are where distant, but loved family and friends live.

AC


----------



## pdswife (Sep 24, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> pdswife - you must be an interestng person to know. You have nailed it. Using that thinking, then the other ones are where distant, but loved family and friends live.
> 
> AC


 
Not sure about that Adillo, I just think home and family are the most
important things in life.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 25, 2008)

The Z said:


> I'd like to nominate fabulous Las Vegas, Nevada as one of the most important cities in America.  C'mon now.  Be honest.  Anybody can name the top cities by population, art, culture, ethnic mix, proximity to beaches, etc...  What makes a city truly _IMPORTANT_?  Could it be its place in the consciousness of the culture?  Few cities have actual slogans associated with them that are known by virtually the entire population... and I'm not talking about nicknames per se.
> 
> New York - 'The Big Apple' (nickname) - 'The City That Never Sleeps' (slogan)
> Chicago - 'The Windy City' (nickname) - uhhhhhh (can't think of their slogan)
> ...


  Z, we're walking hand in hand on this one. Been there 2 or 3 times a year sice the late 80's and I never get tired of it!!! LA, Miami, Chicago, etc-to each his own. There are folks out there who prefer Podunk,Nebraska, and god bless em' for it!! 

By 2010 the valley will be Mrs SK & I's new home, and we couldn't be more excited!! I _*Love *_Las Vegas!!!!


----------



## simplicity (Sep 25, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> For the next few days....Washington DC


 
You've got that right! Maybe I'll get in line at the Federal Reserve until I can buy some bills. I hear they're inexpensive right now.


----------



## Claire (Sep 27, 2008)

What fun I've had reading this one!


----------



## JoeV (Sep 27, 2008)

And let's not leave out the city that brought you Dennis Kusinich (Presidential wanabe), the Cuyahoga River that caught fire on a regular basis during Dennis's reign as Emperor, and subsequently that fine elixer from the Great Lakes Brewing Co. called Burning River Ale. Also home to the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame and the 0-3 Browns is this city with more last place statistics than I care to share. I bring you the "Mistake on the Lake," Cleveland, OMG, Ohio!

Joe

FYI, I live in the next county east of CLE, so I'm little affected by its poor performance politically, economically or athletically.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 27, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Z, we're walking hand in hand on this one. Been there 2 or 3 times a year sice the late 80's and I never get tired of it!!! LA, Miami, Chicago, etc-to each his own. There are folks out there who prefer Podunk,Nebraska, and god bless em' for it!!
> 
> By 2010 the valley will be Mrs SK & I's new home, and we couldn't be more excited!! I _*Love *_Las Vegas!!!!


 
_Of course, because I live here and because it's true, Vegas is the most exciting and fascinating city in America, no doubt about that and I too LOVE living here.  As for being the most important? No.  California feeds 3/4 of the nation so my vote goes to California.  _


----------



## The Z (Sep 27, 2008)

qmax said:


> Other than that, I think it is the cheesiest place on the planet.  I do not care for the place at all.



Mmmmmm.... CHEEEEEEESE.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 27, 2008)

qmax said:


> Having been to Las Vegas many times (wife's family lives there), the only thing that appeals to me about the place is that it has more great restaurants per capita than just about anywhere. Other than that, I think it is the cheesiest place on the planet. I do not care for the place at all.


 
_Okay qmax, now I'm curious to know just what exactly do you find "cheesy" about  the city of Las Vegas?    _


----------



## pdswife (Sep 27, 2008)

I love Vegas.  It's a great place to go play for a weekend.   Lots and lots of happy memories have been made there...more to come!


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

NAchef said:


> Thats what I have been telling my wife. Hopefully we will move next year.



Well I hope it's only Tooele you have a grudge against and not Utah in general (I didn't know there was another fellow Utahn on DC besides LT!). 

Move to Logan, it's great up here!


----------



## qmax (Sep 27, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> _Okay qmax, now I'm curious to know just what exactly do you find "cheesy" about  the city of Las Vegas?    _



Let's see...

Phony New York City
Phony Paris
Phony Venice
Phony Eqypt
Phony Malaysian Resort
Phony Morocco



I'll relent on the point of restaurants (there are fabulous ones there) and I have seen a few good shows.  But the gambling is completely lost on me.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 27, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> ...Move to Logan, it's great up here!


My aunt and uncle lived in Logan for awhile.  We loved visiting them there.  I was a teenager and early twenties when we visited.  I remember walking through the canals with our cousin--very cold!  One thing that always stands out in my memory is that everything was so green and there were so many pretty flower gardens.  We also loved going up to Cache Valley Cheese--watching them make the cheese in those huge vats, and buying cheese curds.  Squeeky!

Barbara


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 27, 2008)

qmax said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Phony New York City
> Phony Paris
> ...


 
Awww come on now qmax.  You gotta know that the one Strip of road, Las Vegas Blvd. is only 3 miles long and is not even 10% of what the city of Las Vegas is really about.   There is more to offer in Vegas in terms of beautiful subdivisions, inexpenseive housing, schools, (one opened every month for 4 years) several good hospitals, shopping everywhere you look, and more things to do than any other city except New York.   The Strip is NOT Vegas, it's the Strip.  Hope you take a closer look at the rest of the city.
As for me I love New York and can't think of a more diversified city.  Or one with the most to offer a foodie like me.  Great markets, great ethnic food shops and great variety.  Vegas loses in the ethnic food market category, just terrific restaurants and ton of them.


----------



## qmax (Sep 27, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> Awww come on now qmax.  You gotta know that the one Strip of road, Las Vegas Blvd. is only 3 miles long and is not even 10% of what the city of Las Vegas is really about.   There is more to offer in Vegas in terms of beautiful subdivisions, inexpenseive housing, schools, (one opened every month for 4 years) several good hospitals, shopping everywhere you look, and more things to do than any other city except New York.   The Strip is NOT Vegas, it's the Strip.  Hope you take a closer look at the rest of the city.
> As for me I love New York and can't think of a more diversified city.  Or one with the most to offer a foodie like me.  Great markets, great ethnic food shops and great variety.  Vegas loses in the ethnic food market category, just terrific restaurants and ton of them.




Ah,  well qualified.  Actually, my in-laws live in Henderson.  I have been there many times.

That said, when just about anybody mentions Las Vegas, they mean the Strip.  THAT SAID, I still dislike Las Vegas, WAY too hot in the summer, environment looks like a moonscape.  No wonder the area was used as a nuke testing ground.

Nothing personal, but you can have it.  It's near the bottom of my list as a place to go.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 27, 2008)

No offense to New Yorkers, but I don't agree that NYC is the be all end all of great cities in the US and certainly not the most important.  Washington DC is a city and I'd put that as most important.  It's where our country is run.

As for the rest, I don't think there's a scale that can measure what is the most important.  

St. Louis ~ original home of Budweiser
Lynchburg TN ~ original home of Jack Daniels
Pittsburgh ~ home of the Steelers
Daytona ~ home of NASCAR
Hollywood ~ home of Movies
New Orleans ~ home of Emeril and Jazz
Philadelphia ~ home of Freedom and the Liberty Bell
Pearl Harbor ~ home of the Arizona and all the lives lost that brought us into WWII
Indianapolis ~ home of the Brickyard

See, there's not just one city that is the most important.  All cities have their importance.  NYC is no more important than any one other city.  JMO.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

Any city in NY.Hmm, I think millions would disagree about NY. NY was where the terrorist decided to hit us and for it to hurt, and did just that. NY is the setting of hundreds of movies. NY is where the biggest and the best of New Years eve parties is. NY is where the Wall Street is. NY is NY.


----------



## The Z (Sep 27, 2008)

qmax said:


> ...I still dislike Las Vegas, WAY too hot in the summer, environment looks like a moonscape.  No wonder the area was used as a nuke testing ground.  It's near the bottom of my list as a place to go.


Believe it or not, you actually DO get used to the heat... well, maybe not when it's 115-120 degrees but, honestly, it's not that hot very often.  I would WAY rather have sunny and hot to cloudy, cold and damp (and buggy) any day.  

I agree about your general view of the environment... but there are some really nice natural areas where you can enjoy the great outdoors including natural areas and man-made parks.  Specifically, there is tremendous natural beauty very close to town at Red Rock Canyon and the Valley of Fire.  Additionally, Mt Charleston/Kyle Canyon is a beautiful alpine escape only about a half hour from the center of town.  You should go there some time.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 27, 2008)

The Z said:


> Believe it or not, you actually DO get used to the heat... well, maybe not when it's 115-120 degrees but, honestly, it's not that hot very often.  I would WAY rather have sunny and hot to cloudy, cold and damp (and buggy) any day.
> 
> I agree about your general view of the environment... but there are some really nice natural areas where you can enjoy the great outdoors including natural areas and man-made parks.  Specifically, there is tremendous natural beauty very close to town at Red Rock Canyon and the Valley of Fire.  Additionally, Mt Charleston/Kyle Canyon is a beautiful alpine escape only about a half hour from the center of town.  You should go there some time.


I'll take 115 and dry over 99 and humid.  Learned quickly humidity sucks.  

Vegas is great and fun and different.  It's like no place else in the world.  Would love an explanation of "environment" because it really is a naturally beautiful place.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 28, 2008)

The Z said:


> Believe it or not, you actually DO get used to the heat... well, maybe not when it's 115-120 degrees but, honestly, it's not that hot very often. I would WAY rather have sunny and hot to cloudy, cold and damp (and buggy) any day.
> 
> I agree about your general view of the environment... but there are some really nice natural areas where you can enjoy the great outdoors including natural areas and man-made parks. Specifically, there is tremendous natural beauty very close to town at Red Rock Canyon and the Valley of Fire. Additionally, Mt Charleston/Kyle Canyon is a beautiful alpine escape only about a half hour from the center of town. You should go there some time.


 
_There is no way on the green earth that I can get used to the intense heat in the Vegas valley. That's why I spend May through September in Michigan as you all know.   And I have to agree with Callisto that dry heat is better than humid heat but it's still HOT._

_As for the environment, the mountains and desert can be truly beautiful depending on the position of the sun which changes the color of the enviroment constantly._

_But that's a whole other story, which brings me to another pet peeve, what the heck is "nother"? That's not a word, "whole nother story" is weird._


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 28, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> ..._And I have to agree with Callisto that dry heat is better than humid heat but it's still HOT..._


I prefer dry heat to humidity also.  I have heard it said that you don't breathe the air in South Carolina, you drink it!  Anyway, speaking of dry heat, I saw a cute T-shirt several years ago. It showed two skeletons on a motorcycle, and the caption said, "But it's a dry heat!"

Barbara


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 29, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I prefer dry heat to humidity also. I have heard it said that you don't breathe the air in South Carolina, you drink it! Anyway, speaking of dry heat, I saw a cute T-shirt several years ago. It showed two skeletons on a motorcycle, and the caption said, "But it's a dry heat!"
> 
> Barbara


 
_Spend a few days in the 115 degree desert heat and you'll believe as I do that the T shirt was an actual photograph.  _


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> _Spend a few days in the 115 degree desert heat and you'll believe as I do that the T shirt was an actual photograph. _


I don't doubt it!  We were driving through Arizona years ago.  We were in our air conditioned car.  We noticed that it was kind of hazy and looked like it was cool outside, so we got out.  And then we got right back in!  It was 121 degrees!  I think the haze was from a feed lot, which didn't exactly add anything positive to the adventure!

Barbara


----------



## Claire (Sep 30, 2008)

For me, the problem was (both when I lived out west and in Florida) feeling like I needed to live in an environmentally controlled life.  One Christmas (Florida) we actually air conditioned the house so that my neices and nephews could roast marshmallows in the fireplace.  It was fun, but my husband and I were looking at each other and wondering, "what in the heck are we doing here".  I wasn't happy with the ice we had last year, but overall I'm pleased with 4-seasons weather.


----------

